# LEE AND GREEN AND ME



## KINGSQUAY (Jul 17, 2015)

My favourite Lee and Green bottles are these dumpy seltzersvery rare from this company, which also traded in Syracuse and Buffalonice choice of different shades, most Lincolnshire UK diggers who have been digging for over 30 years have never seen one before. So these have to be my favorite bottles


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2015)

Could you post close-ups, please?


----------

